# Updated Hotel-Based Timeshares Chart



## grgs (Jul 7, 2008)

Attached is the updated version of the hotel timeshare chart.  Would someone replace the earlier version in the Advice section?

Also, if anyone sees any errors, please let me know.

Thanks!

Glorian


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 7, 2008)

ill get it uploaded for you.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 7, 2008)

For "TUG Advice Article", you might consider using the Marriott FAQs as your link, since those FAQS serve the same purpose.
www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=391


----------



## grgs (Aug 6, 2008)

I corrected one error on the chart, and I added, per Dave's suggestion, the link to the Marriott FAQ.  So here's the latest version which will should replace the other.

Thanks!

Glorian


----------



## icydog (Aug 7, 2008)

grgs said:


> I corrected one error on the chart, and I added, per Dave's suggestion, the link to the Marriott FAQ.  So here's the latest version which will should replace the other.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Glorian



I have to pay II with my Marriotts. You say the MFs cover that expense. Am I wrong? If I am-- II owes me a bunch of $$.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 7, 2008)

glorian do you want me to delete the first post you made here to avoid confusion?


----------



## grgs (Aug 8, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> glorian do you want me to delete the first post you made here to avoid confusion?




Sure, that's a good idea. 

Thanks!

Glorian


----------



## grgs (Aug 8, 2008)

icydog said:


> I have to pay II with my Marriotts. You say the MFs cover that expense. Am I wrong? If I am-- II owes me a bunch of $$.



Since I don't own any Marriott weeks, I may have misunderstood how it works with them.  So are you saying that you pay for your II membership directly to II?  It isn't included in your annual Marriott bill?

Glorian


----------

